# Filter funktioniert nicht (ergibt weisse Fläche)



## fenchel99 (17. August 2007)

Guten Tag zusammen!

Ich benutze Adobe Photoshop CS2 Version 9.0 und habe seit einiger Zeit seltsame Filterprobleme: Wenn ich bestimmte "Zeichenfilter" (z.B. Fotokopie, zerissene Kanten, Kohleumsetzung, etc.) auf ein Foto anwende, wird die Ebene zu einer weissen Fläche (so als ob man ein neues Bild anfängt).

Bei den anderen Filter treten läuft alles einwandfrei. Weiss jemand wo das Problem liegt, kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## fenchel99 (17. August 2007)

Hab gerade die Rätselslösung gefunden:

Einfach das Bild per "Speicher unter..." in das Photoshopformat (*.psd) abspeichern, Bild schliessen, das *.psd öffnen und Filter anwenden. Danach lassen sich wieder alle Bildformate (jedenfalls JPEG) per Filter verändern. Muss wohl ein Bug sein.


----------

